
The Case for Reparations: A slow convert to the cause - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/07/opinion/case-for-reparations.html
======
jstewartmobile
Why should _righteousness_ have to wait for policy?

Surely there are plenty of old black ladies who lived under segregation--right
there in DC! David can treat them to lunch at his favorite gourmet sandwich
shop.

